# Need a Detailer: Perth



## passion (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Team,
A bit last minute but wondering if anyone may be available? Or know someone?

Audi RS4 located at Perth Audi needs to be detailed before Sunday...

Vehicle will be available from Friday about lunchtime onwards. Use of Audi “valeting” bay also possible.

Customer will pay for it to be detailed. Given the short time there is no need for a machine polish.

Many thanks
🙏🙂


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Off the top of my head you have Spotless Detailing in Perth or Ultimate Shine in Stirling


----------



## passion (Jan 29, 2007)

cossiecol said:


> Off the top of my head you have Spotless Detailing in Perth or Ultimate Shine in Stirling


Thanks - much appreciated.

I reached out to them and will keep you posted.

Really appreciate the contacts 👍👍👍


----------

